# GTA 5 für XBOX 360  -PC Titel GTAIV / Crysis / Kane &amp; Lynch usw.



## GTAEXTREMFAN (12. Oktober 2014)

*GTA 5 für XBOX 360  -PC Titel GTAIV / Crysis / Kane & Lynch usw.*

So, ich hoffe mal ich mache hier alles richtig  

Verkauft wird GTA V für die XBOX 360. 15 € inkl. Versand mit DHL (Päckchen). Altersnachweis bitte dann an meine email Adresse ( wird dann ausgetauscht )

Spiele -Paket aus Crysis , GTA IV, Kane & Lynch, Just Cause (Square Enix Doppel Pack), Company of Heros ( PCGames Edition mit Heft)  14 €  inkl. Versand mit DHL (Päckchen). Altersnachweis bitte dann an meine email Adresse ( wird dann ausgetauscht )

Klarer Hinweis ! Verkauft wird nur an Personen 18+ !!!

PRIVATVERKAUF !!! Der Käufer verzichtet auf Garantie, Umtausch/ Rückgabe und Haftungsansprüche gegen den Verkäufer.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. Dezember 2014)

GTA V ist weg ! Die PC Spiele wären noch verfügbar.


----------

